# Siamese question....



## miss.understood (Apr 20, 2010)

This gorgeous little mouse, has 4 others that look just like it. A few people on here said that they think they are siamese?

They were from:

Buck: Broken Black Tan
Doe: Himi

At what point to siamese get their points and other traits? or do you think these are just cute cream babies?

They do have a siamese colour coat, just with no darker bits yet. They are about 2 and a half weeks old now. heres some more pics to help you decide what they are:

































this little one is one of two PEW's from the same litter (the rest in the litter are black, shown in pic above) just for comparison:









HELP! lol xx


----------



## SarahY (Nov 6, 2008)

The siamese will get their points at about 5-6 weeks. I reckon the PEW will actually be a himalayan - if that is the case the points will come through at 5-6 weeks also.

Sarah xxx


----------



## miss.understood (Apr 20, 2010)

Awesome, i'll re-photograph them at 5-6 weeks and post pics so you can see how they've turned out  xx


----------



## Onyx (May 2, 2010)

It's so exciting! Yes.. I'm sadly very excited for you hahaha! Can't wait to see what you get  x


----------



## miss.understood (Apr 20, 2010)

haha same here hunni! I'll keep you posted! xx


----------



## windyhill (Jan 19, 2010)

Both siamese and himalayans get their points at around 5-6 weeks.


----------



## miss.understood (Apr 20, 2010)

Thanks hun  xx


----------



## Autumn2005 (Apr 21, 2010)

I have another siamese question... I know siamese is ch/ch, but what is A* ch/ch?


----------



## SarahY (Nov 6, 2008)

A/* ch/ch is still a siamese, but because it's agouti based not black based the points are weaker and sometimes look kind of streaky.

Sarah xxx


----------

